# Hemmingways V8



## Paul2206 (Jul 31, 2021)

As anyone built or builiding Hemmingways V8, are the plans good? TIA Paul


----------



## methuselah1 (Jan 24, 2022)

The camshaft for this engine as drawn is incorrect. A member on one of the newsgroups (WhittleV8) has recently completed his engine, and it seems that the lobes for one of the banks are out of phase. I'm sure he will post the solution. That is the main "glitch" that I am aware of. Other group members, further along than me, will give advice if there are more.

-Andrew UK


----------

